# Panama City beach surf fishing help



## lorenzopappaceno (Aug 18, 2013)

Going to be in pcb tomorrow and looking to do some surf fishing, we will be at the pier and around it any tips? What's running


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Check out Bay County outdoors they can help U. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-County-Outdoors/449651215097414


----------

